# Wyoga Lake



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I was at wyoga today while it was raining on and off from about 3-5 and i was catching huge carp like bluegill. Fished for crappie but threw out a worm on the bottom. First five minutes caught one about 6lbs. They are jumping everywhere in the lillipads. No crappie though. Fished spinnerbait last 45 min and got one 16" largemouth. Nice Lake trash everywhere, not the greatest area i dont think. Anyone else fish this lake ever?????????


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

never even heard of it


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Last time I fished it was with my Dad about 58/59 years ago.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

There's no public access on Wyoga, but I know some people who live in one of the apartments on the lake. I've been thinking about maybe fishing it. Might have to give it a try. There's a lot of section 8 housing around the lake. 

Re: bad neighborhood, I don't know about crime, but there's certainly plenty of poverty around the lake.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Just curious. Where is Wyoga?


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

If you know where Walsh H.S. is just cross the street (east side) and you'll run into it. I think it borders Stow and Cuyahoga Falls. I bet when Shortdrift fished out there it was nothing but woods. Now there is a real nice neighborhood on the north side and then you have the low rent section south and west of the lake. Always been kind of a junk lake as far as fishing goes. Of course unless you happen to like carp and cats.


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

fished it a couple days ago, only out for about 45 mins, caught 25 bluegill


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Was back at wyoga today for about an hour caught 7 crappie none bigger than 10" but i did hook a lawnmower about 8 feet from shore. How do people swim in this place. I doubt i ever go back unless i catch carp fever!!


----------

